# Troup County



## Spotlite (Jul 15, 2009)

210 acres mature mixed hardwood and pine. Campsite with power available. Troup county is QDM on both bucks. Property surrounded by pasture land, , no hunting clubs surrounding it, has a creek on it. Dues are $400 (subject to change based on lease price), this includes all game hunting and use of property, food plots and use of camp area. Dues are due May 1. On June 1 they are available to first come first serve.  


Basically the wooded area surrounded by these fields in between Gray Hill, Jarrell Hogg and Waldroup roads.


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 16, 2009)

To answer a few PMS...............Turkey hunting is included. There are Turkey on this place, other small game as well. Pay your dues and hunt all you want whatever you want as long as the season is in for it


----------



## JR1 (Jul 16, 2009)

What part of Troup is it in?


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 17, 2009)

West Point. Mapquest Gray Hill Road West Point GA 31833


----------



## chasbow (Jul 29, 2009)

Are all the spots Gone?


----------



## Spotlite (Jul 29, 2009)

Spots still available. All pms answered. I need to push this a little harder, lease is due in about a week and half.


----------



## borknone (Jul 30, 2009)

write me i am interested


----------



## dprince (Jul 31, 2009)

A friend of mine and I are looking for somewhere to hunt.  Can you send me the location of the property?  I would like to look at an aeral of it.  Thanks
Donna


----------



## borknone (Aug 1, 2009)

i have not heard from you do you still have spots to fill?


----------



## christy (Aug 1, 2009)

That's right up the road from my dad in law.  Prime hunting area! I've seen a lot of nice bucks come from that area!


----------



## James Lawson (Aug 2, 2009)

I am very interested in your club land      I would like to veiw the area and find the club rules        you can email me at eu08@aol.com


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 2, 2009)

dprince said:


> A friend of mine and I are looking for somewhere to hunt.  Can you send me the location of the property?  I would like to look at an aeral of it.  Thanks
> Donna


Will do, it will be tomorrow though.


borknone said:


> i have not heard from you do you still have spots to fill?


Sorry, been working. Yes I have spots available. Send me a pm with your contact info, I will be glad to call or email you. 


christy said:


> That's right up the road from my dad in law.  Prime hunting area! I've seen a lot of nice bucks come from that area!






James Lawson said:


> I am very interested in your club land      I would like to veiw the area and find the club rules        you can email me at eu08@aol.com


Got your pm, will do. Club rules are simple, we only have 3; housekeeping, clean up behind yourself at camp and keep your stand location clean of trash, respect others hunting time / areas / equipment and last, obey state and county regs with one exception..........we keep our doe kill down to 3 max for the season. So kill 2 legal bucks and 3 does


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 2, 2009)

Rode the property over today, good mixture of mature pine on the right side that borders a field, lots of browse in there. The middle is a mixture of hardwood and pine, good looking bottoms in there with plenty of trails for 4 wheeler to get in and out. Some places are thick, but overall it looks good.


----------



## bornagainhunter (Aug 3, 2009)

any rabbits


----------



## James Lawson (Aug 4, 2009)

email me a way to contact you     so we can meet and look at your property     I am interested in your club      eu08@aol.com


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 10, 2009)

bornagainhunter said:


> any rabbits


not sure how many, but there are some rabbits in there.


James Lawson said:


> email me a way to contact you     so we can meet and look at your property     I am interested in your club      eu08@aol.com



will do.


----------



## bleedbama (Aug 11, 2009)

*...*

are there any creeks, bottoms, or swampy areas on the tract. It doesn't look like it but I'm still asking cause you said you rode the property. It looks like all pines. Is that right?


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 11, 2009)

bleedbama said:


> are there any creeks, bottoms, or swampy areas on the tract. It doesn't look like it but I'm still asking cause you said you rode the property. It looks like all pines. Is that right?


see below.......yes there is a creek and there are hardwood on there


Spotlite said:


> Rode the property over today, good mixture of mature pine on the right side that borders a field, lots of browse in there. The middle is a mixture of hardwood and pine, good looking bottoms in there with plenty of trails for 4 wheeler to get in and out. Some places are thick, but overall it looks good.



To those that have called......thanks............but Sunday is the cut off date. I either got to pay the lease in full or pass it up.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 13, 2009)

Still need 2. Original 2 backed out, picked up 2 more.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 14, 2009)

areal attached to first post


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 14, 2009)

Spotlite said:


> West Point. Mapquest Gray Hill Road West Point GA 31833



Any Mountain Lions 

Nice property


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 14, 2009)

SCPO said:


> sent you an updated pm


lol i got them. I will call you in the morning. I got to call Mr Lawson as well, he is getting in to


dawg2 said:


> Any Mountain Lions
> 
> Nice property



Thanks, shouldnt be to many big cats but if they show up


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 15, 2009)

All full pending funds

James Lawson and SCPO............great to speak with both of you...........look forward to hunting with you fellas

Will start working on the camp area in the next week or so with bushhog and get fire pit built.

I do still have one possible opening in another Troup county lease. Old farm.........................small tract........110 acres..........$440 only 3 members including myself. Mostly overgrown pasture full of persimmons/small pines.

No camp on this one. Working on it but not yet.


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 17, 2009)

Full!! Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Dnatdub69 (Aug 29, 2009)

Do you still need members. If so, when do you need the money? Please call me at 678-857-8420. My name is Franky


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 7, 2009)

Dnatdub69 said:


> Do you still need members. If so, when do you need the money? Please call me at 678-857-8420. My name is Franky



Franky, sorry buddy, its full. I tried to lock the thread, will try again. Will PM you with details about another lease in Troup that I have.


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 8, 2009)

We have seen a good number of deer on this property. Food plots planted and and very low hunting pressure. My kids shot a couple does over there. Not being hunted much at all, folks just kind of letting it sit, so it should be a hot next season! We will be planting corn for the Summer months. I can start showing the property in late January to anyone interested in joining. I have a few folks on a list to call in January. As far as I know, I only have 1 possibly 2 that may not get back in. But either way, we are leasing it back!


----------



## Spotlite (Dec 20, 2009)

bobbielowe said:


> hello, we are 4 responsible hunters looking for land to lease or a club to join. please reply with any info.



Added to list of interested persons. Will start showing property in mid January. Will send you you a PM with some time schedules


----------



## Rabbit (Jan 3, 2010)

*How many total members?*

I may be interested.


----------



## Spotlite (Jan 4, 2010)

Rabbit said:


> I may be interested.



Total members, 6


----------



## rodney116 (Jan 10, 2010)

*membership*

Are you full?  Any interest in a turkey only member 2010?  Would provide income and minimum conflict with deer hunters.  PM me back.


----------



## troachx (Feb 17, 2010)

are you still looking for members ?if so here is my e-mail troachx@bellsouth.net


----------



## Ross1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Any openings? How many members total do you have now? How many do u want?


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Feb 21, 2010)

any openings?


----------



## Spotlite (Feb 22, 2010)

All pms returned. Run 6 members. Have 3 openings as of right now. I had 2, 1 year only drop out, which they told me when they joined they only needed a spot for one season.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 5, 2010)

Need 3. Taking new members now. Had 2 drop out today that was not expected. But thats life


----------



## tank2520 (Mar 5, 2010)

How much and is there only 6 total??


----------



## EddieSwitchback (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you still have any openings?  There are two of us interested.


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 21, 2010)

EddieSwitchback said:


> Do you still have any openings?  There are two of us interested.


Yes. Have had quite a few interest, all talk so far.


tank2520 said:


> How much and is there only 6 total??



Its expected to be $400, I have not received anything yet about an increase in the price of the lease. And yes, total 6 including myself.


----------



## ironhide (Mar 22, 2010)

*interested in lease*

I am interested in the lease you have how can i contact you?


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 11, 2010)

Back to 1st base with this. I need 5 members. Some spots that I had reserved for some others are not able to join. So now its wide open, I can start showing the property this week. Dues will 400 with a total of 6 members on the property.


----------



## GAHunterz (Jan 19, 2011)

Got any openings for 2011?  Family in is the area but we live in Forsyth County and looking for something in the area.  If you know of others let me know .. thx

Pm/Gahunterz@hotmail.com  / 770-653-7636


----------

